# Chihuahua tummy troubles?



## tiabambina (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm new to Chihuahua people and I was seeking some guidance on a little problem my dog has been having. He's 4 years old and around 6 pounds. For the past 2-ish weeks when we go out in the morning he's been chewing grass and will occasionally vomit up a white-yellow foamy substance. He's done this maybe 3 times now, 1 other time it was more of a clear liquid. He's never had a very sensitive stomach, so he doesn't have a history of stomach problems. He hasn't been lethargic, just a little "off" before he throws up, then he perks right back up. His behavior has been relatively normal otherwise. He also eats "Natural Choice" dog food, 1/2 c. 2 times a day. I just fed him a little brown rice to calm his stomach a bit. I've just read mixed reviews online as to what could be going on and what I should do. 

Any help or insight is much appreciated!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That is bile he is throwing up. Does he have an empty stomach when he does this? Easy fix, give him something to eat! Sometimes they need a little breakfast if his main meal is in the evening. Just split the two meals. If he has eaten and is throwing up the meal with the bile, then he needs a vet visit.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Try 2 meals. Morning and early evening. And then give him a few bites of his food before bed. This will keep food on his tummy, and hopefully reduce the acid. If it continues after that, or he seems to worsen, see your vet promptly.


----------

